# iCube Timer for iPhone/iPod Touch



## chrisho_pro (Mar 2, 2009)

The First SpeedCubing Timer of App Store ! SpeedCubing Must have !!

====User Reviews==================
Amazing - ★★★★★ by Coolterp2

This timer helps so much! No negatives!

Great!! - ★★★★★ by coniwheart

Excellent timer.I will never delete
this. NEVER

The only timer worth getting - ★★★★★ by kickstand?

This timer is the only one you need.
Don't waste time on a different one.
==================================

Features :

-No Flash required
-No Wi-fi required
-No PC or Notebook required
-Scramble for 2x2x2/3x3x3/4x4x4/5x5x5/6x6x6/7x7x7/Square-1/Megaminx
-Auto save record
-Sound effect hint for blind fold
-Single-hand touch Support.
-Remove Best/Worst time of average
-Play your music while cubing.

iPad version :

Itunes Link

iPhone/iPod Touch version :

Itunes Link

*** You may try the FREE version :

It's FREE!


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 2, 2009)

You shouldnt make it stackmat-like to start/stop the timer, very unpractical with an ipod. Also, try making the layout a little better looking.


----------



## Chris Brown (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the app! I bought it as soon as I found it.

The one feature that it was missing that keeps me from using it every day is a sound when the inspection time is up... even beep, beep BEEP. The new version will have this and I'm excited.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

three main problem about this app
1)it only go up to the tenth place
2)sometimes when you let go of the timer, it stops right away
3)the average is random(or it is me?)


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all of useful comments.

Now the limited free download time of iCube Timer Starting,

And if any,please leave the comment to the App Store or here, thanks.


----------



## panyan (Mar 4, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> You shouldnt make it stackmat-like to start/stop the timer, very unpractical with an ipod.



i completely disagree, this is the feature that sets it apart from the other programs on different platforms


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 4, 2009)

panyan said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldnt make it stackmat-like to start/stop the timer, very unpractical with an ipod.
> ...



Enjoy your broken iPhone from dropping your cube on the screen.


----------



## OOOH (Mar 4, 2009)

I just downloaded it and it works very nice. I already left an comment in the (dutch) appstore


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 4, 2009)

panyan said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldnt make it stackmat-like to start/stop the timer, very unpractical with an ipod.
> ...


What do you mean? You can set two keys to use CCT like a Stackmat.


----------



## lostcuber108 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice app will definitely be enjoying this on my touch


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 5, 2009)

iCube Timer Lite version now available in App Store(Utility or search the keyword 'iCube Timer Lite'), if you have any comment please post message or pm.

Other good news, iCube Timer v1.4 will coming soon, detail in App Store, Thanks to all.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish it is free!My father only allows app that is free....make it free!


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 5, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I wish it is free!My father only allows app that is free....make it free!



You can choose the Lite version or wait the free download special time.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 5, 2009)

chrisho_pro said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it is free!My father only allows app that is free....make it free!
> ...



When will that be?


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 6, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> chrisho_pro said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



Just waiting for a month


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

chrisho_pro said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > chrisho_pro said:
> ...



It should be "Just *wait* for a month"


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww, I tried downloading it in the Free time yesterday (or was it the day before yesterday?) and then it said that's not possible at the moment. Today I noticed that it costs again


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 13, 2009)

chrisho_pro said:


> iCube Timer Lite version now available in App Store(Utility or search the keyword 'iCube Timer Lite'), if you have any comment please post message or pm.
> 
> Other good news, iCube Timer v1.4 will coming soon, detail in App Store, Thanks to all.



version 1.4 released today, please update it for more function

and Thank all comment of iCubeTimer !


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 28, 2009)

chrisho_pro said:


> chrisho_pro said:
> 
> 
> > iCube Timer Lite version now available in App Store(Utility or search the keyword 'iCube Timer Lite'), if you have any comment please post message or pm.
> ...



Version 1.5 released.
Add the press timer prevent avoid start, and some bug fix.

v1.5.1(In review) fix the start-stop immediately bug.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Apr 22, 2009)

v1.6 coming soon(In Review) :

* Update some UI/icon
* Single start button added.
* Add 6x6/7x7/SQUARE-1/Megaminx scramble alogrithm.
* Mail self-records to some people.

and Special price down to $0.99 till 1.6 release !


----------



## chrisho_pro (May 29, 2009)

iCube Timer v1.6 now available at the App Store, take the 3 weeks review time.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 29, 2009)

I have a review of a cube timer for iPod touch/phone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK9V8CisHgg


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jul 10, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I have a review of a cube timer for iPod touch/phone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK9V8CisHgg



Thanks for your share.

Other timer also in app store named Cubing Timer, you may compare them


----------



## chrisho_pro (Aug 5, 2009)

10 Promotional Code for free download the iCube Timer 1.6.2 :

If you take one, please reply with code used and give an comment at App Store,
Thanks!

Available:

R9FFXEMJFH6H
3LMR9W3MJ9TX
FKJMAJLP9KYY
JTYKNKLWWE6W
MEJ9WFEFJX9X
NRAKNNEKR6YN

Has been Used:

L9PLNNWK9JKM
KLLY3PWHKXWP
HPP6PTKME4PY
LP7LA67XWYRX


----------



## panyan (Aug 5, 2009)

HPP6PTKME4PY
thanks


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 5, 2009)

How do you use a the promotional code? I just got my Ipod Touch recently and I don't know how to use it that much.

I think it bought the version by mistake... hope my parents don't find out lol.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 5, 2009)

chrisho_pro said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I have a review of a cube timer for iPod touch/phone
> ...



I dont like using this one anymore.
Instead I use "Cubing Timer"

I will have a look at icubetimer


----------



## panyan (Aug 5, 2009)

you go to redeem and paste it in

*why only US store!!!!! please for uk as well!*


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 5, 2009)

L9PLNNWK9JKM 
Very nice timer  I like it ALOT Thank you thank you thank you 

I recommend that you change the 2x2 scrambles so that L/R U/D F/B turns don't occur in the scramble next to each other, I don't mind it, but it would make it better


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been waiting for an app like this to come out for a while. Thanks!

KLLY3PWHKXWP


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 5, 2009)

panyan said:


> you go to redeem and paste it in


Ok... so how/where do you redeem it. (Sorry for the stupid question )


----------



## MW1990 (Aug 6, 2009)

HPP6PTKME4PY
Great timer! best one so far  Notation is nice, different inspection times, stackmat style start and reg avg and trimmed avg. Great


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the free "cubingtimer" app.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 6, 2009)

LP7LA67XWYRX


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 6, 2009)

I prefer the cubingtimer app


----------



## Leehyori (Aug 10, 2009)

The one feature that it was missing that keeps me from using it every day is a sound when the inspection time is up... even beep, beep BEEP. The new version will have this and I'm excited
simulation taux banque credit immobilier de France - Credit immobilier de France, simulation credit immobilier. Résultat mitigé pour le crédit immobilier de France.simulation taux banque credit immobilier de France


----------



## MrData (Aug 10, 2009)

I also prefer CubingTimer.
iCubeTimer (Lite) only goes to the tenths place, so I don't use it.
If it went to the hundreths, I would use it.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jan 26, 2010)

New version v1.6.6 now review, will come on App Store in few days.
1. Re-draw some UI.
2. Add statusbar for knowing Current Time and battery.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jan 30, 2010)

One question : Did somebody need an iCube Timer on Android Phones/Apple iPad ?
(I also coding android platform)


----------



## chrisho_pro (Feb 17, 2010)

New promotional code of v1.6.6 here(get iCube Timer for FREE!), if you got please reply that code and I will remove it:

KWPRYMNHJPNM
NYWM39EAY6T6
PWJ7PWTHLNMX
AKTRFPRMWL3L
LEHLLJA636FA


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 17, 2010)

chrisho_pro said:


> New promotional code of v1.6.6 here(get iCube Timer for FREE!), if you got please reply that code and I will remove it:
> 
> KWPRYMNHJPNM
> NYWM39EAY6T6
> ...



$hit

the codes are only for the us store!
it ain't fair to the other countries.
i'm in korea


----------



## Googlrr (Feb 17, 2010)

chrisho_pro said:


> New promotional code of v1.6.6 here(get iCube Timer for FREE!), if you got please reply that code and I will remove it:
> 
> KWPRYMNHJPNM
> NYWM39EAY6T6
> ...



I got the last one on the list.

I have to say, I love the timer. I've been using the free version for a couple of weeks now. I love that I can get megaminx scrambles now. This has made me very excited.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got the first one


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 20, 2010)

how do i use the codes?


----------



## Googlrr (Feb 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> how do i use the codes?



What I did was on your iTouch, go to the "iTunes" app. At the bottom there should be a redeem code section.

I am enjoying the timer so far. I've only noticed 2 problems, with the scrambling algorithms for the 2x2x2 and the megaminx. 

For the 2x2, I got this scramble:
L2 F2 D' F' R' L U L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D U L
This comes out to be one L move away from solved. I got like .46 on it, and I average 11 seconds. Switch it so it only gives out F, R, and U moves, and maybe look into optimal random state scrambles. Things like R' L as given in the scramble basically just perform a cube rotation, doesn't scramble anything.

For the megaminx, it isn't as bad. 
Take the first 2 lines of this scramble for example:
D--, R++, D++, R--, D--, R++, D--, R++, D++, U
D--, R--, D--, R--, D--, R++, D++, R--, D--, U
First line ends with D++, U. Second begins with D--. It's pretty redundant seeing as the move before it was a D++, you're just undoing one move. I would just make it so it alternates between starting with a D move one line, starting with an R move the next.

anyway, Fantastic timer. Keeps me nice and busy during my study halls at school. If you fix these 2 things I don't really know what you could do to make it better, it has pretty much everything I need in a timer.


EDIT: I did think of one other thing that would be nice. You should make it so when you tap the screen during the inspection, it goes to the solve. Most of the time I don't use the full 15 seconds, or even half of it. It would make it more official like.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Feb 21, 2010)

sweet app, I was going to write this but you saved me the effort.

Cheers.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Feb 24, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > how do i use the codes?
> ...



Thanks for your comment/suggestion.

1.6.7 now available on App Store, and fix that problem.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 6, 2010)

chrisho_pro said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Hello there,
I have been very much enjoying the updates to the timer. I use it often!
I noticed one thing however with the mailing records.
When I email my records to myselfs, All of the tables are mixed into one. I would recommend the option to only mail the times of certain puzzles or separate them somehow. Also, when I mailed them, all 150 scambles were the same: D' L' R' B U2 F U' B F2 U D2 L' F' R' L F B L2 R D B' D2 F2 R D 

-Googlrr


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 13, 2010)

iCube Timer v1.6.8 released. fix the same scramble bugs in mailing your records(Thanks to Googlrr).
and iCube Timer Lite v1.3.5 also change program content to v1.6.7, with In-app purchase for upgrade to FullVersion after trial.


iCube Timer v1.6.8

iCube Timer Lite v1.3.5(iTunes display old version v1.3.2,but actual are v1.3.5)
iCube Timer Lite v1.3.5


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 17, 2010)

iCube Timer Lite v1.3.5(IAP) for iPhone/iPod Touch
iCube Timer Lite v1.3.5

Promotional Code (Use in iTunes Store):

TKM4XLMPWWTY
EA33JL3AHFLW
9TPPR949LYF9
N3Y7KXFLF4MK
77HFJXTLH6KJ
HFTANAMPEN7K
LEWWYAK744RL
Y6A46WR6J4LR
HJKM6XN3K9AR
LP7LFRJ3PMNY
W9TENP7EPE66
TRJ9NW7K7T7L
W4RYW4JJMRW4
N6MYNAXLJM7K
LH34KKKALP3M
4FW9JLP6T3K4
R49HHMEEY6FJ
TEF7NKTKNY4K
Y7RX9E97FP74
KAYM76H6YRHM


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like to see a nice timer for Android Phones. I don't care for the current timer I use on my Droid.

Frank


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jul 22, 2010)

Special price down for 3 days only !! visit : http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/icube-timer/id297050419?mt=8


----------



## chrisho_pro (Aug 18, 2010)

iCube Timer Now support iPad !! available at : iTunes Link

If you have any advice for iCube Timer HD, please reply and Thanks !


----------



## chrisho_pro (Aug 26, 2010)

iCube Timer HD for iPad price down now just $0.99... and please give me some suggestion & appreciated.


----------



## ILCuber (Sep 15, 2010)

Samlambert said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...



You should know better than to drop it on the screen of your iPhone or iPod touch.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Sep 30, 2010)

iCube Timer paid version FREE FOR LIMITED TIMES !
and some secret new features will come of next update...


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 17, 2010)

I think that the timer is awesome, with the exception of your square 1 scrambler. I've had lots of problems scrambling with it, and often enough, the first move is impossible... o.0?


----------



## chrisho_pro (Dec 30, 2010)

End of this amazing year, iCube Timer/iCube Timer HD(iPad) a SPECIAL PRICE FOR LIMITED TIME now only $0.99,
and if you have any great idea for iCube Timer, please don't hesitate & tell me!!


----------



## chrisho_pro (Aug 24, 2011)

iCube Timer Lite(free!) New Update arrive : new UI & fix some bug
iTunes Link









---> and get it FREE for Limited time : iCube Timer,iCube Timer HD


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jan 29, 2012)

Improvement some UI of iCube Timer Lite(FREE!) 

iTunes Link


----------



## chrisho_pro (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

Some art work update of 1.4.5 , enjoy


----------

